
Chefs' food 'worse' than ready meals - Libertatea
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-20713985
======
hmbg
When I do think about what I'm eating, I use the "Eat food, not too much,
mostly plants" rule.

Ready-made meals frequently don't quite meet the first criteria for me, so I
couldn't care less about 10 grams of fat.

------
angdis
Quote from article: "The study does not attempt to look at how often the meals
are cooked - if they are part of people's daily diets or just dishes for a
special occasion."

The recipes which one puts into cookbooks are intended as the center-piece
meal of special-occasion a dinner party. More importantly, PORTION SIZE is
something that is up to the cook as well as first, second, and third courses.

The last thing we need is the already dysfunctional eaters of English speaking
countries to think that they're somehow better off with a TV-dinner.

------
thisone
I'm a terrible natural cook, so I use recipe books. I can't say that this
information is surprising. Recipes are always calling for things like double
cream and a great deal of olive oil or deep frying where baking will do.

I just don't pay any attention to those bits. I use the semi-skim milk we have
in the house and only enough oil as necessary. The food still comes out
tasting good.

------
dmm
Fats are a great source of energy and very satisfying. I would worry more
about the extra sugar.

